# Nacho has a fungal skin infection



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Had to take Nacho back to the vets as he started having skin problems again. Vet has said it could be a fungal infection (could!) 2 injections, advocate and a special shampoo that Nacho has to be bathed in everyday for the next week, I came out £80 lighter!  I'm still convinced it's a flea allergy but he said it wasn't. New vet, not sure what to think. Shampoo hasn't done anything yet after 3 days. The £3 pot of sudocream seems to be more effective! 

I'm hoping by Friday the shampoo will have kicked in and worked it's magic. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaah hope Nacho is on the mend soon  x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

I hope he gets (and feels) better soon.

This place might be worth a look? http://www.myitchydog.co.uk/skin--coat-treatments-1-c.asp 

Haven't tried it but got it in reserve in case it's needed!

Ian


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you Ian. I think i'll deffo invest if it's still sore on Friday. Nacho just makes it worse by licking and biting it! I have threatened him with the cone of shame  x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Is the shampoo malaseb? (sp) if so you looking at another couple of days before you see a difference. are you leaving it on him for ten minutes. ?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Susie .. Nacho has a bad deal hey .... still getting over the golf ball incident .. and now a skin problem .. Hope the injections & shampoo works .. I know Colin has some real worries with Betty and her skin / allergies


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

kendal said:


> Is the shampoo malaseb? (sp) if so you looking at another couple of days before you see a difference. are you leaving it on him for ten minutes. ?


Hi Kendal. Yes it is malaseb shampoo. Thank you, i'll hold up for a little more hope then. Yep leaving it on him for 10 mins. He just sits in the bath with his head resting on the side patiently bless him. Such a good boy x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Poor Nacho  I hope that he gets better soon! And I hope that the treatments that you shelled out your money for work for him and aren't a waste of money!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness! poor Nacho! little man what is next. Hopefully nothing but healthy from now on.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Cant believe im saying this but i would try the cone ,Buddys wearing one coz he's been neutuered and i was convinced i hated them but to be honest its great ,now we have the corect size he cant lick the wound plus he seems a lot carmer wearing it (strange i know ??)


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone. 

Yep Donna, I think u could be right! The cone of shame is going on when I get home! Get those legions all healed hopefully! x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh poor Nacho! Hope he gets better soon and when you get a chance - would love to see some updated pics too! xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hope he is better soon


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Susie,

Following some great advice given to me some time back - I'd also suggest you have a look at Manuka Honey. It is expensive but can be bought from most health food shops - if you fancied giving it a try then I'd recommend "Active UMF" of around the +12 mark (ensure that "Active" and "UMF" are both included on the label as that is by far the best).

This can either be applied directly to the infected areas or given as a food or drink supplement.

http://manukahoney.com/resources/research/animal-health.html

http://www.newzealandhoneyshop.co.uk/manuka-honey-animals.html

From a personal point of view - Julia and I are hooked on the stuff - it has made a huge difference for me as I suffer both asthma and eczema.

From the results I have experienced first hand - I'd certainly suggest that it is worth a try.

Stephen x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Stephen!
I just started eating Manuka Honey with breakfast each day...and I too suffer with Asthma and eczema....how has it helped you?? i didn't even realize it would


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Stephen!
> I just started eating Manuka Honey with breakfast each day...and I too suffer with Asthma and eczema....how has it helped you?? i didn't even realize it would


Manuka Honey has genuinely made a difference to my whole feeling of wellbeing - We are on one tablespoon a day (Julia has hers with her breakfast and in her cup of tea - I dissolve mine in warm water and drink it like that - and have also replaced my usual one sugar in coffee with Manuka instead). Not only has it genuinely given us a boost of energy during the day but it has worked wonders on my eczema - it honestly makes my skin feel soft, subtle and velvety smooth (a 100% genuine factual feeling I have found - so much so I left it out for a few days to see if it was related to the honey - and yes - in my own experience it is the Manuka).
We even bought Manuka skin creams and the soap - but I have found that using the honey directly on the skin works best. I happily apply neat honey onto any cut or scrape and leave like that. 
I was so impressed that I looked into investing in the company that we buy it from in bulk (and I'm even thinking about growing the bush here and keeping bees too !!!!) - as it's getting more and more press exposure for it's medicinal properties.
So - yes I'm a convert and I'd honestly recommend a trial to anyone (though we have noted differences with differing brands - it's worth paying the extra for a higher strength).
As for animals - everyone we have heard who used it on their horses / dogs or cats have all come back with stunning results.
I look forward to hearing about your experience with it x

Stephen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mo, is it MandyM who gives Manuka to her dogs?? I am sure she does, but I may be having a wobbly moment lol

We have Manuka Honey


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I tried 15 plus activity for about a week but sadly saw no difference in Bettys level of itching


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I tried 15 plus activity for about a week but sadly saw no difference in Bettys level of itching


Hi Colin,

I have certainly felt a difference myself with differing brands - the one from Tescos did not work for me - we buy direct from www.manukahoney.co.uk in Ash in Surrey (it's called Nature's Nectar - UMF 15+ ) - I'm trying to sort samples and prizes from them so please mention me (JD) if you did decide to try them.

Stephen x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I fed it to my sister when she was here and had the flu - I also took it myself to boost my immune system.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Hi Susie,
> 
> Following some great advice given to me some time back - I'd also suggest you have a look at Manuka Honey. It is expensive but can be bought from most health food shops - if you fancied giving it a try then I'd recommend "Active UMF" of around the +12 mark (ensure that "Active" and "UMF" are both included on the label as that is by far the best).
> 
> ...


Thank you Stephen! That's very interesting!! I'll give it a go! No harm in trying - I imagine Nacho will love it!  xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Hi Colin,
> 
> I have certainly felt a difference myself with differing brands - the one from Tescos did not work for me - we buy direct from www.manukahoney.co.uk in Ash in Surrey (it's called Nature's Nectar - UMF 15+ ) - I'm trying to sort samples and prizes from them so please mention me (JD) if you did decide to try them.
> 
> Stephen x


Yes the one I got was from Tesco ( £15.00 per jar)...
I gave her one teaspoon a day with some live yoghurt - is that about right??


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Yes the one I got was from Tesco ( £15.00 per jar)...
> I gave her one teaspoon a day with some live yoghurt - is that about right??


Colin - Yes that sounds the perfect amount.
If you try Health Food shops they often do 2 for 1 deals or buy one get the other half price - and yes Manuka is certainly not cheap - but apparently the label must have the registered "(R)" mark next to the word UMF for it to be genuine - some Manuka is only labelled as "Active" which is not the same.

Stephen x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!!! is it ever cheaper here! which makes no sence...you guys are closer to Australia and New Zealand than I am... My Manuka Honey is only $5.50-$7.00


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin sure we paid about the same for our lovely pot of Honey ... almost as expensive as the cockapoo Honey lol ... but well worth it if it works   hey wants money for anyway... spending and enjoying


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hope Nacho and Betty get some relief with the Honey. I use it with Lemon juice when we get colds I do think it helps


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Colin sure we paid about the same for our lovely pot of Honey ... almost as expensive as the cockapoo Honey lol ... but well worth it if it works   hey wants money for anyway... spending and enjoying


Yes, I have swapped designer clothes for a designer dog


----------

